# Suche filme über Intelligente Menschen bzw. Genies



## Tripleh84 (5. August 2013)

*Suche filme über Intelligente Menschen bzw. Genies*

Hi, bin auf der suche nach den Obengenannten Filmen.

Sowas wie:

A Beautiful Mind
Flash of Genius
Rain Man
Good Will Hunting

Jemand ne Idee?

Am Besten wären Verfilmungen von Realen Genies


----------



## Kotor (5. August 2013)

*AW: Suche filme über Intelligente Menschen bzw. Genies*

Hi,

Forrest Gump
Aviator
Blow

Dokus über Einstein, Hawkings, ...

.... ein Genie ist doch in jedem Hollywood Film vertreten ...


----------



## biosmanager (5. August 2013)

Bisschen 08/15:

Catch Me If You Can


----------



## Micman09 (5. August 2013)

The Social Network


Über Mark Zuckerberg und Gesichtsbuch


----------



## Kotor (5. August 2013)

*AW: Suche filme über Intelligente Menschen bzw. Genies*

Walk the Line - Johnny Cash


----------



## Tripleh84 (5. August 2013)

*AW: Suche filme über Intelligente Menschen bzw. Genies*

naja kenn ich leider alle schon.. Würd mich freuen wenn ich Blow nicht kennen würde, weil das ist ein genialer Film.


----------



## NerdFlanders (5. August 2013)

*AW: Suche filme über Intelligente Menschen bzw. Genies*

Etwas weit hergeholt: Die Sherlock "Serie" der BBC - jede "Folge" ist im Prinzip ein Film, extrem gut gemacht.


----------



## Eftilon (6. August 2013)

*AW: Suche filme über Intelligente Menschen bzw. Genies*

Zwar nicht real, aber "Phenomenon" mit John Travolta fand ich sehr gut, irgentwannmal in den 90ern. Ein wirklich sehr schöner Film.


eftilon


----------



## debalz (6. August 2013)

*AW: Suche filme über Intelligente Menschen bzw. Genies*

"Das Parfum" - Genialität mal anders


----------



## Supeq (6. August 2013)

*AW: Suche filme über Intelligente Menschen bzw. Genies*

Hannibal Trilogie, Lecter hat´s einfach drauf


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (6. August 2013)

*AW: Suche filme über Intelligente Menschen bzw. Genies*

Eventuell wäre auch mal es auch mal wert, einen Blick auf die Serie "The Mentalist" zu werfen. Zumindest im Hinblick auf deinen Startpost dürfte das deinen Geschmack bestimmt treffen. Auch wenn sich gewisse Kriminalfälle über die Staffeln hinweg etwas wiederholen bzw. ähneln, ist es eine intelligente Serie mit einer gewissen Portion Humor und einem sehr gut durchdachten Konzept über Wahrnehmung, Beobachtungsgabe, Charakteranalyse und subliminaler Suggestion.


----------



## debalz (6. August 2013)

*AW: Suche filme über Intelligente Menschen bzw. Genies*



> Charakteranalyse und subliminaler Suggestion.


 Na wenn du damit mal den Fremdwortbogen nicht überspannt hast 
Den fand ich auch nicht schlecht und ein Genie war Galileo definitiv Galileo (1975) - IMDb


----------



## Low (8. August 2013)

*AW: Suche filme über Intelligente Menschen bzw. Genies*

Hannibal
Der Film und die Serie


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. August 2013)

*AW: Suche filme über Intelligente Menschen bzw. Genies*

Das Superhirn / die Gentlemen bitten zur Kasse ( Biggs Postzugraub )
Wall Street?
Arsene Lupin?
1492 - Die Eroberung des Paradieses?
Luther


----------



## Cook2211 (8. August 2013)

Aktuell: Hitchcock

Dann noch Aviator und Mercury Puzzle


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (9. August 2013)

Prison Break - ist ne serie mit nem intelligenten haupt charakter. sehr gut gemacht.


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (13. August 2013)

RTL


----------



## Ahab (13. August 2013)

*AW: Suche filme über Intelligente Menschen bzw. Genies*

Enigma

Film über Alan Turing. Nuff said


----------



## RyzA (13. August 2013)

*AW: Suche filme über Intelligente Menschen bzw. Genies*

"Beautiful Mind" finde ich am besten!

"Good will hunting" ist aber auch gut.


----------



## highspeedpingu (13. August 2013)

*AW: Suche filme über Intelligente Menschen bzw. Genies*



> *Suche filme über Intelligente Menschen bzw. Genies 				*



Leider gibt es über mich noch keinen Film


----------



## troppa (16. August 2013)

*AW: Suche filme über Intelligente Menschen bzw. Genies*

Powder, geht aber ehr Richtung Übernatürlichem
21, Kartenzählen mal anders
Große Geschichten - Albert Einstein, ist ne 2-teilige DDR Produktion. Hab ich leider noch nicht gesehen, will ich mir aber noch zulegen.

Doku:

Hawking - Die Suche nach dem Anfang der Zeit, BBC Doku
Leonardo – Das Universalgenie, 2-teilige BBC Doku


----------



## Karless (20. August 2013)

*AW: Suche filme über Intelligente Menschen bzw. Genies*

300 
Braindead


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (20. August 2013)

*AW: Suche filme über Intelligente Menschen bzw. Genies*



Karless schrieb:


> 300
> Braindead


 
Das soll ein Witz sein, oder?  Warum nicht gleich American Pie, 2012 und Transformers?

Ein absoluter Klassiker ist auch Frank Darabont's "Die Verurteilten", falls du ihn noch nicht gesehen hast. Weiterhin wäre "Sieben" auch in der Richtung, wennauch hier der Böse das Genie ist... 
Dann gäbe es da auch noch "Die üblichen Verdächtigen", allerdings muss man ihn ähnlich wie den erstgenannten Film bis zum Ende schauen, um die Genialität zu verstehen. "Number 23" könnte auch noch was sein.


----------



## Laudian (20. August 2013)

*AW: Suche filme über Intelligente Menschen bzw. Genies*



Dr_Dunkel schrieb:


> Eventuell wäre auch mal es auch mal wert, einen Blick auf die Serie "The Mentalist" zu werfen.


 
Dann würde ich mir ja eher die ersten 2 Staffeln von Numb3rs angucken 

Nachdem ich den Titel gelesen hatte sind mir zuerst Good Will Hunting und A Beatiful Mind eingefallen, aber die hast du ja leider schon selber aufgezählt...

Es geht zwar nicht ganz in die Richtung, aber vlt. würden dir ja "The Boondock Saints" oder "Django Unchained" gefallen. Master and Commander geht auch in die Richtung. Allerdings hat das Genie dort Seeschlachten ausgetragen anstatt große Wissenschaftliche Probleme zu lösen 

Jetzt hab ich eine gute Idee: "The King's Speech". Es geht zwar nicht wirklich um ein Genie, aber durchaus um eine herausragende Persönlichkeit die sich selbst überwinden muss, was ja sehr ähnlich zu den von dir genannten Filmen ist.


----------



## xElv1sHD (23. Oktober 2013)

Schau dir "a beautiful mind" an! Grandioser Psychothriller über nen Mann bei der CIA, wo geheime Nachrichten entschlüsselt.


----------



## xElv1sHD (23. Oktober 2013)

Oh, sehe gerade, dass der Film schon genannt wurde  sry


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (29. Oktober 2013)

Wie ich schon schrieb: Prison Break (Serie) = Ein Mann soll unschuldig hingerichtet werden, doch sein Bruder - ein schlauer Statiker lässt sich verhaften und bricht mit seinem Bruder aus.

Dieser Typ ist der absolute King haha


----------



## ActiveX (29. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Suche filme über Intelligente Menschen bzw. Genies*

The Social Network

Der Typ hat immerhin Facebook erfunden...


----------

